# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Kur isha i/e vogel isha....

## *~Rexhina~*

Ne kete teme pershkruani veten tuaj kur keni qen femije. Gjithashtu tregoni nje histori te shoqeruar me karakteristikat e tuaja, si pershembull neqoftese ishit rebel/e tregoni arsyen/ ose nje ngjarje qe ju ka ndodhur.

Mos hezitoni te na zbavitni me tregimet e femijeris  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Ok po  marr un iniciativen..do follow damn it lol

*e urte-* pothuajse gjithe shoket dhe shoqet e prinderve me donin per kete arsye...sidomos dy shoqet e mamit qe ore minute me merrnin me vete tek shtepia e tyre ti beja shoqeri...ne greqi nje Greke topolake sa me shikonte ne sy i thoshte mamit dhe motrave, do ta marr me vete...e shkreta une... nuk ankohesha sadoqe me besdisnin shume :P

*frikacake-* s'mund te rrija vetem ne shpi ose ne nje atmosfer vetem se trembesha ne maksimum :P...neqoftese kisha njerez afer (te panjohur gjithashtu) nuk kisha shume frik, neqoftese isha vetem gjithemone mendoja qe dicka e keqe do me ndodhte lol. Njehere kur nena me tha te rrija dhe te prisja per te se do vinte per nje sekond, une bertisja ore minute emrin e saj te dija neqoftese kishte mundesi te me degjonte ose te isha e sigurt qe ishte afer lol

*gjumashe*- klasen e pare ne greqi e frekuentoja per te fletur gjume  :sarkastik: , isha gjasht vjece dhe se kuptoja konceptin/arsyen pse duhet te shkonim ne shkolle, plus s'dija greqisht mire. Mami dhe babi kur pan deftesen po bisedonin me njeri tjetrin te shqetesuar:
Mami: vec gjimnastiken kaloj...te tjerat i ka ndritur fare
Babi: zero me bisht eh?
Mami: se mos e kemi vajzen...
Babi: jo jo...shpresoj lol 
(i dhash prinderve disa dyshime ne "zgjuarsin" time :P)...pastaj kur mbusha 7 vjece dhe fillova klasen e pare perseri lol...prinderit me dhan kurajo kur shkruajta emrin tim ne greqisht, dhe qe kur lexova nje parograf te shoqeruar me duartrokitje  :ngerdheshje:  ne klas, vullneti me shtua dhe per kete arsye me ka ndihmuar te bej mire ne shkolle :P

*"goody two shoes"-* urreja kengat dhe fjalet qe mbanin fjalen "dashuri" ne to. Kur kendonte shoqia e bankes disa keng, dhe perdorte kete fjal, une habitesha dhe i thoshja "shh ske turp" lol. Shoqen e ngusht e kisha komplet ndryshe nga une, te djallzuar... nje dite (kur ishim 9-10 vjece) po fliste per nje cift qe i pa ne ballkon duke puthur dhe permendi fjalen "dashuri", fillova te qaja dhe i them "mos me thuaj keto gjera se sdua te di eshte turp" lol, ajo po me merrte me te mire duke kerkuar falje  :ngerdheshje: 

tani filloni ju

----------


## Piranha

Mua deri ne dy vjec me therrisnin *koke-qyp* sepse kur ecja me merrte koka me vete..lol..
Nga mosha 6-10vjec kam qene shume i levizur jashte mureve te shpise dhe qengj brenda ne shpi, saqe komshinjte me merrnin per shembull per femijet e tyre....Vdisja te kacavirresha neper peme dhe muret e lagjes aq shume sa s'kam lene vend te trupit pa ndonje shenje  :perqeshje: ...
Kam pas fiksim te shkoja te lahesha ne lum pa lejen e prinderve dhe rebelohesha kur ma ndalonin (pasi e merrnin vesh gjithmone kur kthehesha)...
mbaj mend qe luaja shume futboll poshte pallatit dhe kthehesha ne shpi i zi (zhul fare :ngerdheshje: )
ne moshen 10-14 vjec s'kam lene kurs te "shpise se pionierit" pa bere (shah,dame,libralidhje,pikture,pune me dru,tornitor dhe kursi i balonave tabake)...aty morra shume njohuri mbi artin e piktures dhe vizatimit te cilat i kam fiksim dhe sot.....
tani per tani s'po me vjen ne mend ndonje histori qesharake ne vecanti, por po te kthehesha dhe njehere i vogel nuk do me vinte keq  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

okkkkk do ju them i gjo qee sja kom thon njeriut :P dmth deri tashi loool 

nuk e di ca emri ti vej ksaj po mo mir po ju a shpjegoj ka klasa e 2 e deri ka e 5sta mduket lool kom qen si me ju a thon teachers pet lol ene gjithmon mveshin kshu si per kujdestare kur i tekeshe zyshes me pi kafe loool kshuqe pothujse gjysma klases me kishte inot se si leja me fol lool okkk i kno i was meannn po tpakten boja detyren :P 

po e lej me kaq per sot lool 

klejzi

----------


## BRADYKININ

Shum fmij i prape...s'rrija 2 minuta me 1 vend. :ngerdheshje:  Totally opposite now!!!!

----------


## Rebele

Femije i poshter kam qene. Zor se degjoja njeri. Prinderit me thonin mos dil, une ikja e lahesha ne Shkumbin kur ato ishin ne pune.  Ndonjehere i hipja trenit per ne Tirane.  Mbaj mend njehere qe isha bashke me byrazerin, humbem stacionin, dhe perfunduam ne Tirane. Ishte shume vone e s'kishim ku te rrinim derisa erdhen nja dy roje dhe na lane te kalonim naten tek spitali i te cmendurve. Qelloi qe ky roja njihte babin tim dhe e lajmeroi ku ishim. Derisa erdhi babi ne mengjes, gjithe naten u torturova duke pare njerez qe villnin e te tjere qe u lepinin te vjelluren. Yuck! 
Kam dhe histori te tjera, por me vjen icik si zor t'i them, aq me teper ketu ne forum, njerezve qe as i njoh. lol

----------


## Moltisanti

Une Kom Qene Ajka E Lagjes Deri Nga Klasa E 5te .Lol !!!

Maj men per gjona te vogla me ngelte hatri direkt ,dmth shume tekanjoz edhe si arsye gjeja preteksin (qe sdu me honger ) greve urie me zorr lol ,ndersa plaka e shkret me gjemote neper lagje me buk ne dore , une haja ke cuni tezes, lol ,kalamo shume i prapt !!!

ka pas raste qe nuk ikja ne shkolle pa mor 200 lekshin e byreqeve ,lol

ka pas raste tjera, qe rrija neper bacet e lagjes duke vjedh rrush e kumlla ,s'kishte dit qe s'kishte ankesa n'shpi lool !!!


cuna hesapi mo !!

----------


## PINK

Kurse une ne krahasim me shumicen ketu qe paskan qene femije te poshter dhe bythlevizes ... kam qene e urte si qingj ... e degjueshme , e sjellshme me shoket  e lagjes dhe shkolles , e qeshur , me fleta lavderimi deri ne klase te 8 ... ctu thom me ... goc persmari ... shembullore  :buzeqeshje: 

Po tani qe u rritem sic duket qenkerka e kunderta ... tani jam be e keqe shume , nuk degjoj asnje , jam be selfish , rude ... lolol 
Ska me buzeqeshje pa pare , ska me sjellje te mira pa interes ... etc etc si puna e ketyre . 

Ja keshtu ... heres tjater do ju them ndonje histori kur isha e vogel , qe  me sjelljen time shembullore mburrej e gjithe mehalla  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

> Ok po  marr un iniciativen..do follow damn it lol


Iniciative e çfare iniciative ke marre, s'paske lene gje pa shkruar...po marshalla shume e urte paske qene vertete...se vajzat s'jane ashtu ne pergjithesi  :ngerdheshje: 

Ok...so let's follow pa e mallkuar fare:

I vogel  fare aq sa nuk mbaj mend gje, pak mistrec dhe inatçor, keshtu thote familja po mbi te gjitha shenja qe ka vajza e halles ne sy ende, bere nga krimineli i rrezikshem Une-3-Vjeçari vetem se ajo bebja 1 vjeçare qante kur une i thoja pusho.
Me pas mbaj mend qe kam qene relativisht i urte, dmth. nuk zihesha shume me femijet e tjere meqe duhet te isha meqe i kisha prinderit mesues. Sidomos po ta kesh ndonjerin nga prinderit ne shkolle nuk ben dot shume numra.  Po jashte shkolle, e kompesoja kete psh. duke organizuar çeten e famshe hajdute KUSHERINJTE qe mbillte terror ne fshatra duke vjedhur arrat dhe fiqte qe ruante gjyshja per dimer dhe tek tuk ndonje peme ose kopesht te komshinjve. Ose ne shtepi duke trazuar fotot dhe blloqet me shenime librash plot aforizma dhe poezi dashurie, qe ruante babai ne valixhe si kujtim nga rinia e beqaria.  :ngerdheshje: 
Beja pjese ne grupin e nxenesve shembullore te qytetit, jo sherraxhi ose nga goja e sherraxhinjve çun mamaje dhe i dalluar sidomos ne mesime (mbaj mend dhuratat qe merrnim si nxenes te dalluar, rakete dhe top pingpongu, makine me xixa...).
Mbaj mend dhe simbiozen me vajzat e klases, nja dy qe vizatonin bukur me benin vizatimet se s'ia thoja fare, dhe une u tregoja ndonje ushtrim  matematike. Kurse çunat merrnin detyrat falas, per asnje gje nuk hynin ne pune, veçse ndonje ndeshje futbolli pas mesimit.
Nuk flisja shume(megjithese s'e dija ç'kishte thene Twain: It is best to keep your mouth shut and be presumed ignorant than to open it and remove all doubt  :perqeshje: ) per tu dukur si i madh dhe i pjekur me miqte e familjes (avantazhi i te folurit pak dihet: degjon te tjeret, meson, analizon, mediton...) Ndersa per tu dukur i madh para lagjes mjaftonte te pije ndonje cigare, te pispilloseshe pak dhe te perzije çunat qe u verdallisen vajzave te lagjes (si ato kafshet qe mbrojne territorin e tyre).

Pas 8-vjeçares quhemi te rritur apo jo? Sidomos po te largohesh nga familja.

----------


## FLORIRI

> *"goody two shoes"-* urreja kengat dhe fjalet qe mbanin fjalen "dashuri" ne to. Kur kendonte shoqia e bankes disa keng, dhe perdorte kete fjal, une habitesha dhe i thoshja "shh ske turp" lol. Shoqen e ngusht e kisha komplet ndryshe nga une, te djallzuar... nje dite (kur ishim 9-10 vjece) po fliste per nje cift qe i pa ne ballkon duke puthur dhe permendi fjalen "dashuri", fillova te qaja dhe i them "mos me thuaj keto gjera se sdua te di eshte turp" lol, ajo po me merrte me te mire duke kerkuar falje 
> 
> tani filloni ju


Loooool  qenka kollaj per te bere te qash ty Anushe.... :ngerdheshje: 

Ja po hap dhe une sirtaret e mia te dikurshme.

Disa ne fshat disa ne qytet...

*Trim...lol*
Isha 6 vjec atehere kur disa cuna te medhenj aty tek lagjja po vinin baste.Me kujtohet qe nje komshiu im tha vendosim 500 lek poshte geshtenjes madhe...kush nga keto cunat e vegjel shkon i merr fiton 250 lek ai plus 250 lekshen qe mbetet e merrte personi qe kishte vene bast per ate qe i mori.Puna ishte se kjo "geshtenja e madhe" kishte marr nje nam qe gjoja te dilnin xhinde,djaj,fantazma etj disa thonin qe kishin pare edhe te vdekur.Nejse njeri nga ata cunat zgjodhi mua.Tha une per kete vej 1000 lek bast qe ky i merr...lol...nejse vazhduan dhe te tjeret duke zgjedhur.Secili nga ne te vegjlit duhet te shkonte vetem..nuk duhet vraponte...lol...dhe poshte geshtenjes duhet therriste me te madhe "un se caj k.. per xhindet dhe te vdekurit lol...pastaj duheshe te kthehej shume ngadale me 500 lekeshen ne dore.Si vend ishte icik larg...

Vazhdoi loja dhe me e forta ishte se ato qe kishin vene bast per tjeret mundoheshin qe te trembnin..lol.Te thonin mire mire shko por as kockat nuk kane per te ngelur...lere qe kane pare dhe nje gjarper.Si perfundim nga 7 cuna te vegjel qe ishim aty shkova une dhe nje tjeter...tjeret u kthyen me vrap duke qare nga frika...lol
Njeher tjeter kur isha ne klase te pare nje goce kacurrelse e vogel qe rrinte ne banke me mua dhe qe une e pelqeja shume...lol e pickojn bletet.. I nxehur ne kulm mbasi e percolla deri tek shtepia i thashe te me tregonte ku ishte kosherja.Shkova dhe e shemba kosheren...lol.Atehere na u turren nga mbrapa mua dhe asaj na e enjten koken aq sa na cuan ne spital....lol
........
Nuk kam pasur qejf te shkoja ne shkolle.Diten e pare te shkolles me cuan aty ne klase dhe c'te shoh rreth e rrotull cuna te lagjeve tjera qe kisha bere sherr me perpara....u pajtuam me kalimin e viteve...lol...por qe kam bere nje te forte qe se harroj asnjehere ka qene kur ua mbusha mendjen shokeve te mi me te ngushte qe te shkonim ne lume e mos te shkonim nje dite ne shkolle fare.U ulem aty ne lulishte e u thashe une per vete si shkak per mos shkuar ne shkolle do gris kepucet...lol.Ashtu beme te gjithe i preme kepucet me thike e shkuam ne shtepi....po problemi ishte se kishte dhe kepuce tjera...i grisem prap me thike...lol deri sa u pa e arsyeshme qe nuk mund te shkonim ne shkolle per ate dite...normalisht qe per te shkuar deri tek lumi nja tre kilometra larg kepucet benin mire fare... :ngerdheshje: 

Njehere haj dajak nga profesori....shoku im i transferuar nga memaliaj i tepelenes ne bashkepunim me mua qeth gocen e profesorit ne banjo.Behet hataja drejtoreshe shkolle ishte nena ime haj disa lapra te mira dhe ne shtepi...lol

Kam pasur qejf ngjitjet alla majmunce neper peme...sidomos per mana dhe qershia.
Dhe dicka tjeter kam qene shume idhnak...nese beja llafe me ndonje nuk i flisja me...lol...tani kam ndryshuar icik nga ky drejtim....

Dhe dicka si PS....Futbolli ka qene loja qe me ka marre me shume kohe ne femijeri.Edhe ne shkolle te mesme gjithashtu nuk kishte dite pa luajtur nje ore.

e sa e sa tjera

----------


## Xhixhua

kur isha i vogel kam qene pimp. nuk kishte gru te mos me shifte dhe mos te m'puthte. Per pat te keq s'beja dot gje se sa isha bere synet.Fronti lagjes me kritikoi per sjelljet e huaja dhe me thane te qethja kacurrelat e gjata. Keshtu me shtrenguan te qethesha tullac.Per vjedhje idesh dhe caracash me futen ne burg. Kam filluar cigaren ne nje moshe te brishte. Dola nga burgu dhe fillova bixhozin. Me kapen duke lujt bixhoz dhe vendosen qe e vetmja gje qe do me rregullonte sjelljen ishte ...ushtria.
ushtrine e bera ne rrokopeq. Mbarova ushtrine dhe u futa ne klase te pare. Me instinktet e mia te pimpit, mesova qe mesusja me veshtronte me lakmi por gjithmone jo ne sy., vetem nga mesi dhe poshte. Une mendoja qe ajo ishte e turpshme. Ajo me shikonte xhinset. isha i vetmi ne klase qe vishja xhinse. ne klase te dyte mesova kenaqsine e te renit me dore.
vitet e demokracise me nderprene vegjeline ne mes.Ika me traget ne bari. Fillova si postier dhe shperndares droge. Punoja si qen 16 ore ne dite per 20-30 milion lireta ne muaj. U depresionova dhe i bleva vetes nje benx. Te gjitha kurvat e "via gnutti" i kisha zene dashnore. Ne moshen 12 vjecare zura Siden. Nuk e di sesi e mora, nuk ishte as muslimane. U martuam. Sida ishte nga gocat e para qe me mesoi gatimin. Ah marsida marsida....pse m'tradhtove, ti me turkun u dashurove.....
fillova te depresionohem perseri duke shkruajtur kujtimet e vegjelise. Po e le me kaq. Do dal tani ti blej vetes nai ore dore...eh che gioventu brucciata.

----------


## PINK

Mbaj mend kur isha e vogel ... gjate veres sidomos rrija maje ballkonit dhe vrisja minjte me patate ...... i bija keshtu ne shenje po si vrisja dot ..sic duket kane qene patatet e buta ... kur mbaronin patatet gje e rralle ne fakt ... filloja me qepet qe i varte mami te ballkoni ...  :ngerdheshje: 

Njehere ne vend ti gjuaja minjve i rashe komshiut ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Mbaj mend kur isha e vogel ... gjate veres sidomos rrija maje ballkonit dhe vrisja minjte me patate ...... i bija keshtu ne shenje po si vrisja dot ..sic duket kane qene patatet e buta ... kur mbaronin patatet gje e rralle ne fakt ... filloja me qepet qe i varte mami te ballkoni ... 
> 
> Njehere ne vend ti gjuaja minjve i rashe komshiut ...


Dhe qe atehere komshiu ra ne dash-me- uri me ty Pinku????

Filloi te shikonte gjithnje nga ballkoni yt...lol jo per gje po mos hante ndonje patate te zier (bolente i thone taljonet???)  kete radhe...lol

----------


## PINK

> Dhe qe atehere komshiu ra ne dash-me- uri me ty Pinku????
> 
> Filloi te shikonte gjithnje nga ballkoni yt...lol jo per gje po mos hante ndonje patate te zine kete radhe...lol



Ncuq Xhuxhumak , qe nga ajo dite filloi mi cante topat nje e nga nje sa here me binin ne katin e pare ( kisha 11 topa te 11-ta mi cau maskarai , po te ai i fundit qe e kisha 100-lekesh me nxeu keq , e hengri e bija  pastaj , konsekuencat )   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ncuq Xhuxhumak , qe nga ajo dite filloi mi cante topat nje e nga nje sa here me binin ne katin e pare ( kisha 11 topa te 11-ta mi cau maskarai , po te ai i fundit qe e kisha 100-lekesh me nxeu keq , e hengri e bija  pastaj , konsekuencat )


Po ca i bere te bijes????

I shkule floket, apo i theve xhamin e sahatit fallco te dores....lol

----------


## PINK

> Po ca i bere te bijes????
> 
> I shkule floket, apo i theve xhamin e sahatit fallco te dores....lol


E me verte i mban mend ato sahatet fallco me kapacka aranxhate dhe leter me varak ? eh as ashtu skishte ajo   :pa dhembe:  
Nuk lunte me njeri me ate , e shanim  " Moza bullica me 4 ashtushe " lolol

----------


## PINK

Ja dhe nje e fundit qe mu kujtua per sot .


Sic ju thashe gjate veres maje ballkonit , me nje shoqen time e kishim si zakon kur doja ta lajmeroja , ose thoja dicka ... i gjuja te penxherja me fasule ..

Penxherja e asaj binte te dhoma e gjumit , dhe kishte gjithmone nje perde me grep dhe me vrima goxha te mjaftueshme per te hyre kokrra e fasules .. lol 
Njehere u bena telef duke gjujt me fasule ajo Hic , une gjuj ajo Hic .. asnje pergjigje ... vec kur degjoj nje te bertitme ... "Moj goce te erdha ty ti shkula veshet" -- eh ishte Xhelal barkderri i jati qe ishte shtrire sa gjate e gjere ne kervat dhe gerrhiste dhe e kishin zgjuar fasulet e mia  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

ku paske jetu ti mi qe kishe minj ne lagje?

une mbaj mend kur ishin macet ne heat dhe benin zhurma te tmerrshme sa te linin pa gjume. e dilnin gjithe robte e shkrete neper ballkone dhe i gjunin me c'te gjenin qe t'i largonin. 

e vogel po isoj si sot kam qene. une isha cuni i shtepise, ndersa vellai goca...S'vinte njeriu t'u ankohej prinderve per vellain, vetem per mua trokiste porta. pavaresisht nga gjithe ankesat e kojshinjve dhe mesuesve, me prinderit cuditerisht kam shku vaj gjate gjithe jetes sime e i kam pas gjithmone miqte me te ngushte. i take big pride in that.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ja dhe nje e fundit qe mu kujtua per sot .
> 
> 
> Sic ju thashe gjate veres maje ballkonit , me nje shoqen time e kishim si zakon kur doja ta lajmeroja , ose thoja dicka ... i gjuja te penxherja me fasule ..
> 
> Penxherja e asaj binte te dhoma e gjumit , dhe kishte gjithmone nje perde me grep dhe me vrima goxha te mjaftueshme per te hyre kokrra e fasules .. lol 
> Njehere u bena telef duke gjujt me fasule ajo Hic , une gjuj ajo Hic .. asnje pergjigje ... vec kur degjoj nje te bertitme ... "Moj goce te erdha ty ti shkula veshet" -- eh ishte Xhelal barkderri i jati qe ishte shtrire sa gjate e gjere ne kervat dhe gerrhiste dhe e kishin zgjuar fasulet e mia


Pinku,

Ca e ke pas shpine ti magazine fruta-perimesh.... :ngerdheshje: 

Pastaj ca barkderra dhe ca b...thderre i paskeni pas ne lagje...hahahaha

Prej teje benin gjellen komshjte, ca me patate ca me fasule....lol

----------


## PINK

> ku paske jetu ti mi qe kishe minj ne lagje?
> 
> .



Mos me thuaj clagje kishte minj ... lol .. thuaj ku nuk kishte  :ngerdheshje: 

Pastaj mire te lagja ime ..po dhe kur shkoja nga gjyshja ne tirone te re , me shumice kishte dhe andej ... naaaa  sa i dac  :ngerdheshje:

----------

